# Wedding related websites and ideas!!



## aly888

Ok, so we are all planning our weddings, be it in a few weeks or a few years, but the one thing we probably all have in common is that we scour the net for good websites with great products and/or great deals :thumbup: So I thought it might be an idea to 'share' our finds and our favourite sites and categorise them, so that we or any future brides, can come on and easily see them. It should be especially helpful for those of us wanting to DIY as much as possible to keep costs down! It's kinda like a 'one stop shop' I guess :lol:

I dont know how well this will work, but i'll get it started with a few of the sites I have saved...and as i've only just got up, if I miss any obvious categories can you let me know :flower: lol
Just reply to the thread with your links and what category they are and i'll update this post xx

*Dresses (bride/bridesmaid/flowergirl)*
*Designers Sites*
https://www.halfpennylondon.com/​ 
*Shop Sites*
https://www.couturebrideandgroom.co.uk/
https://www.weddingdressesshop.co.uk/
https://www.thebridalwearcompany.co.uk/content/index-id-68.htm
www.myweddingdressforless.co.uk
https://www.weddingdressonlineshop.co.uk/
https://www.elliebridal.co.uk/
https://www.styleshake.com
https://www.jjshouse.com/​ 

*Bridal Accessories (veil, tiara, garter, underwear)*
https://www.glitzysecrets.com/
https://www.deity-bridal.com/index.htm
https://www.thebridalgiftbox.co.uk/
https://www.sarahsflowers.co.uk/​ 
*Suits*
https://www.moss.co.uk/pws/hire/​ 
*Flowers (real or artificial)*
https://www.sarahsflowers.co.uk/
https://www.aislebeyours.com/​ 
*Invites/STD/Favours*
https://www.cameo-favours.co.uk/
https://www.ontimedesign.co.uk/
https://www.vistaprint.co.uk
www.weddingfavours.uk.com
https://www.hugeweddingsavings.com/
www.hugeweddingsavings-canada.com​ 
*Jewellery*
https://www.glitzysecrets.com/
https://www.overstock.com/wedding-jewelry
https://www.thebridalgiftbox.co.uk/​ 
*Gifts (Bridal Party, Bride, Groom)*
https://www.thebridalgiftbox.co.uk/​ 
*Centre Pieces (ideas/supply)*
https://www.sentimentalmoments.co.uk/index.php?cat=Wedding___Party_Centerpiece_Gallery​ 
*Venue Search Sites*
https://www.weddingvenues.co.uk/​ 
*General Planning/ Ideas/ Personal Wedding Websites*
https://www.toptableplanner.com/
https://www.hitched.co.uk/
https://www.topweddingsites.co.uk/
www.rockmywedding.co.uk
www.lovemydress.net
www.littlemisswedding.co.uk
www.offbeatbride.com​ 


PS - I hope this works and is actually helpful :haha:​


----------



## honeybee2

confetti, ebay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ermm, you have vista print and the diety bridal. I would defo say confetti for the inspiration!

wedding ideas magazine and perfect wedding magazine have amazing sites also!

without a doubt though- one website i visit EVERY DAY is babyand bump.com in the bride and beyond forum, you girls are the best inspiration! :hugs:


----------



## Feltzy

Great thread, it'll save so much time not having to scour 100's of sites on google! I've only really looked at wedding dresses and venues so far, the sites I tend to visit most are:

Wedding Dresses: https://www.thebridalwearcompany.co.uk/content/index-id-68.htm

Venues: www.weddingvenues.co.uk

I love it in here too Honeybee :hugs:


----------



## aly888

Honey, didnt Confetti go bust? do they still have their website? if they do, i'll add it on :thumbup:

I wont put ones like eBay and Amazon on coz they are really obvious, iykwim? I'm wanting to put a list together of the sites that you may not necessarily come across xx

ETA - Just checked the Confetti website and they are coming back :shock: Their shop should be up and running soon :happydance::happydance:Don't know what category to put it under though! lol


----------



## katycam

Hitched is really good for advice and planning :D


----------



## Dory85

Confetti did go into liquidation but someone has bought the company so it's going to be back up and running in the near future. The forum on there is amazing though.


----------



## honeybee2

ye i agree confetti is incredible!!!! ye just checked still up and running!


----------



## jellytot

wedding dresses www.myweddingdressforless.co.uk


----------



## Arlandria

Add to the General section https://www.topweddingsites.co.uk/ This site also has vouchers which look like they come in handy!

And also https://www.weddingdressonlineshop.co.uk/ has some great priced wedding dresses :)


----------



## aly888

Thanks girls. I've added them to the first post :thumbup:


----------



## jellytot

here is a fab website for all the little things! from something blue to beautiful gifts for all involved xx

https://www.thebridalgiftbox.co.uk/


----------



## aly888

Thanks hun. Added it to the list (didnt know where to put it so I've added it to a few, and added a 'Gifts' header :lol:) AND to my own bookmarks. love it, thank you xx


----------



## hevGsd

Ive just found........https://www.elliebridal.co.uk/ think I have now finally found the bridesmaid dresses and flower girl dresses on there! Not too expensive either :happydance:


----------



## Arlandria

hevGsd said:


> Ive just found........https://www.elliebridal.co.uk/ think I have now finally found the bridesmaid dresses and flower girl dresses on there! Not too expensive either :happydance:

I think i have just found my bridesmaid dresses on there too thanks to you! Bargain!! Thank you!


----------



## hevGsd

Ooh that's great! I've been well stressed about where I was going to get my maids dresses from, so I was well happy when I found the site. So which one are you looking at? I like 3 different ones, so going to see which one the maids like best :thumbup:


----------



## Arlandria

I quite like this:

https://elliebridal.co.uk/Documents/newstyles2010%27s%20028smallest.jpg

or this, but it wont let me enlarge it!

https://elliebridal.co.uk/images/purple%20021small.jpg

And my theme is red :)


----------



## booflebump

Some of the wedding blogs are really great for ideas

www.rockmywedding.co.uk

www.lovemydress.net

www.littlemisswedding.co.uk


----------



## hevGsd

Cassandra said:


> I quite like this:
> 
> https://elliebridal.co.uk/Documents/newstyles2010%27s%20028smallest.jpg
> 
> or this, but it wont let me enlarge it!
> 
> https://elliebridal.co.uk/images/purple%20021small.jpg
> 
> And my theme is red :)

I like the top one! that's the sort of length I want, that was until I saw the price of the long ones, they are so cheap compared to most of the other company's

I like 

https://elliebridal.co.uk/Documents/chiffon3d.bmp

In brown though and these are the flower girl dresses I want

https://elliebridal.co.uk/Documents/flowergirldress2010.bmp


----------



## honeybee2

i like this one with a white sash and black dress.
 



Attached Files:







Picture%20pinke.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aly888

The list has been updated!!

Don't forget girls, if you come across any websites that you just HAVE to share, post the link in here and I'll add it on :thumbup: I am also adding links that pop up in other threads

xx


----------



## missmousemum2

Aly888 - What a great idea :thumbup: Many thanks for doing this!! 

I'm still a bit out of it after having my LO, but when I get back into planning mode, I'll defo let you know of any sites I find!


----------



## aly888

If anyone has any good websites for buying the all important wedding rings then please share :flower:

missmouse, looking forward to seeing what you've got

ETA - OMG, that sounded a lot worse than it was meant to :haha::blush: I meant looking forward to seeing what websites you've got to share!


----------



## Lynz16

www.weddingfavours.uk.com for favours & stationery (although they have a lot more instore than online if you are near edinburgh!)


----------



## aly888

thanks Lynz :thumbup: I have added it! We are getting quite a list together now. Well done girls xx


----------



## samwilson

I like your wedding stuff very much. I found your website great. You have done a great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## morri

I really need one for my area too, but so far the only board witha wedding theme I found was populated only by 40 members , I am going to look for stuff here too and put it in for the unlikely even that one of the few other Germans go in here as well :rofl:


----------



## aly888

*cough-cough*
Just thought I'd drag this up from the dusty depths of Bride & Beyond...:lol:


I've not checked all the links that have been added so if you find any that don't work now or have gone bust (didn't Confetti go bust?) then just say :thumbup: And obviously, add your own xx


----------



## xlouloux

I am using https://www.sarahsflowers.co.uk/ for hairpins etc as they are cheap on here, came across it on google. Not alot of stuff on it, just bouquets and accessories and stuff. 

This thread is a great idea :D xx


----------



## aly888

:thumbup: Already had it under the flower section but added it to accessories too :) Hopefully this list will give us unorganised brides a good starting point


----------



## dizzy65

for our brides maid dress it was
https://www.jjshouse.com/?gclid=CKKej5u_sq8CFUUZQgod9WY4Gw 

and for a lot of the other wedding stuff like favors ect we went to 

https://www.hugeweddingsavings-cana...dding-favors?gclid=CMOW7rO_sq8CFQ4zhwodgXrUHQ

this is for canada


----------



## aly888

Added :thumbup:

Also added 'wedding websites' to the list coz as I recently discovered, there are some realllly crap ones out there :dohh: Unfortunately I didn't do my homework first and just signed up for one quickly so I could order our STD cards (and put the web address on it) but later found out that the one I had signed up for was a pile of poo!! Oops

Edit to add: DO NOT use www.weddingsite.co.uk for your wedding site :haha:


----------

